# ICS4BIONIC Alpha Updated 1-13-2012



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

Tested and working in Safestrap recovery, only recommended.

Thanks to dhacker29 for this great rom, he helped me a lot with the compile process, ran into several errors, but worked through those issues, managed to get it today.

I don't take credit for this rom at all, he posted as many of you know he will not be compiling anymore for the "small updates", so I figured why not learn, so here I am providing the link:

(All the new builds, I will post on twitter [@droidbionicroot] instead of having to come here and edit this post, it will be more convenient)

BTW, working on more posts, glad to be a part of the forum, came from DF, will continue to post on both

http://multiupload.com/XM5Z1MUYL3


----------

